# ideal tools on clearance at lowes



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Went over to lowes to buy some plastic parts organizers and came across Ideal's being marked yellow tag up to 60% off.

This is for a few California Lowe's locations.


----------



## KFC (Dec 25, 2009)

*Ideal and Lowes*

Klein went on clearance there too... Right after they signed an exclusive deal with Home Depot... Hmmmm :whistling2:


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

Seems like a good deal? Are the tools good quality? I rarely use ideal except for the benders.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> Seems like a good deal? Are the tools good quality? I rarely use ideal except for the benders.


Tools at 60% off are always a good "deal". The question is if they are a good "value". 60% off means they are geeting rid of those tools, because that is blow-out pricing. Now, why are they getting rid of them? If they were good sellers for Lowes, I'm sure they would not be getting blown out. Ideal tools were dropped by Home Depot, and now it looks like Lowes too. That can't be good news for Ideal. If Ideal tools were in demand, these big stores would not be dropping them.


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

I went and picked up some cushion grip screw driver sets and cutters. I figure at the prices I paid they're good for a spare around my garage or as a spare set of tools on the truck.


----------



## KFC (Dec 25, 2009)

I emailed Ideal, and they said some of thier tools are made in china.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

KFC said:


> I emailed Ideal, and they said some of thier tools are made in china.


You only needed to look at the packages at Lowes. Made in China and Taiwan.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> If Ideal tools were in demand, these big stores would not be dropping them.


True, for the most part, but the stores also weren't selling the good ideal tools, just the basement bargain crap Ideal models. Some screwdrivers were good, and Lowes still sells them. I would wager if HD and Lowes sold the higher end Ideal tools they would give the other brands a hard run for their money.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

not all of it is on clearence. just the **** i dont need


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> True, for the most part, but the stores also weren't selling the good ideal tools, just the basement bargain crap Ideal models. Some screwdrivers were good, and Lowes still sells them. I would wager if HD and Lowes sold the higher end Ideal tools they would give the other brands a hard run for their money.


western forge makes the ideal screwdrivers in colorado. Ideal owns that company. western forge also make the craftsman professional line of screwdrivers (the red handle craftsmans that look like snap on) my ideals have held up great i have torqued them down hard and they keep on keepin on. i have had them for about 6 months. the most used one is the 10-1 but the 6in. #2 gets alot of use to. as for ideal pliers they are made by channellock (ideal laseredge line). the little tech drivers are made by matco just rebranded for ideal. the nutdrivers are also made in the USA at western forge. the higher end ideal meters are solid as well however they look a lot like fieldpiece meters


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

bduerler said:


> western forge makes the ideal screwdrivers in colorado. Ideal owns that company. western forge also make the craftsman professional line of screwdrivers (the red handle craftsmans that look like snap on) my ideals have held up great i have torqued them down hard and they keep on keepin on. i have had them for about 6 months. the most used one is the 10-1 but the 6in. #2 gets alot of use to. as for ideal pliers they are made by channellock (ideal laseredge line). the little tech drivers are made by matco just rebranded for ideal. the nutdrivers are also made in the USA at western forge. the higher end ideal meters are solid as well however they look a lot like fieldpiece meters


WF also makes the Craftsman cushion grip screw/ nutdrivers as well as the Husky cushion grip screw/ nutdrivers. If you look at the tools WF makes they all have "WF" somewhere around the model number. 

They do put out some quality products.:thumbsup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> WF also makes the Craftsman cushion grip screw/ nutdrivers as well as the Husky cushion grip screw/ nutdrivers. If you look at the tools WF makes they all have "WF" somewhere around the model number.
> 
> They do put out some quality products.:thumbsup:


Yes sir they sure do all i use for my truck work is craftsman and all i will use at work is ideal hand tools:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

KFC said:


> I emailed Ideal, and they said some of thier tools are made in china.


 I'm going out to buy those Ideal tools I love crap made in china.:no:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i called an ideal customer service line and threw question after question at them on where their tools were made. anything that involves lowes is the low end line however a supply house carries the made in the USA lines of screwdrivers and nutdrivers and pliers


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

MN has Ideal on clearance too. Don't bother looking for any screwdrivers at the west saint paul store though because I bought the majority of them. Linesmans are 10 bucks though and some other good deals. Most of the nutdrivers are gone too.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i went and bought out most of the store by me. extra tools never hurt


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

I finally made it to Lowe's today and they had quite a few items at 50% off. Picked up a few misc screwdrivers for about $3 a piece, can't beat that price.:thumbsup:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I checked here in Texas for any sales on Friday (2-5-2010). Nothing...  was worth a look though.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Tools at 60% off are always a good "deal". The question is if they are a good "value". 60% off means they are geeting rid of those tools, because that is blow-out pricing. Now, why are they getting rid of them? If they were good sellers for Lowes, I'm sure they would not be getting blown out. Ideal tools were dropped by Home Depot, and now it looks like Lowes too. That can't be good news for Ideal. If Ideal tools were in demand, these big stores would not be dropping them.


Things don't always make sense in the retail arenas. A chain store that stocks Ideal which has since decided to exclusively sell a different brand might be required to remove all the old brand from their leased shelf space and dedicate it all to the new line, and dump the old line ASAP of the closeout rack.


----------

